# Congrats Again To The Contest Winners



## Jeremy (Aug 18, 2013)

Our summer contests finished a few weeks ago, but we never had an official ending thread. 

Congrats to all the winners of the contests.  

ART CONTEST
1st Place: Spiffee
2nd Place: spamurai
3rd Place: Torotix

STORYBOARD CONTEST
1st place: MintSwift
2nd place: Murray
3rd place: StiX

HOME DESIGN CONTEST
1st Place: chriss 
2nd place: vampirerouge 
3rd place: roroselle

Also congrats to all the winners of the trivia raffle:
VillageDweller, NeedleMouse, Jennifer, KumaRock11, Kiwi, Tigereyes86, oath2order, and Jake. 

As for the prizes, we are beginning to wrap up the delivery of all prizes.  The guides and forum bells have been sent.  I will be contacting the home design winners about the videos.  I will do these before we starting doing the donator ones.  We are still looking for an alternative for the decal!  And the trophy icons will be ready shortly.

And finally, if you liked these contests or didn't get a chance to participate, you may be in for a treat this November! ...


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 18, 2013)

Great job to all winners! Can't wait for the November contest! All competitions were an exciting battle and I think it was a great way to bring The Bell Tree together in a very fun way.


----------



## windfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Can't wait to see what November will bring


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow Torotix came in third, she defs deserved it.

But congrats to everyone else


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sweet, I'm looking forward to November, since I missed out on the Summer, eh?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually didnt enter these... was going to enter the decorating one but my room wasnt ready in time 
Definitely going to enter the november contests though!

Nice penguin, mariop476


----------



## Marceline (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking forward to the November surprise then. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 19, 2013)

These events were fun, even if I wasn't an actual participant, but a voter. Looking forward to November.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

My birthday is in November, so hopefully it will be an extra treat for me.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 19, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners! I hope that everyone had fun whether they won a prize or not^^ I will definitely be looking forward to November!


----------



## Spontida (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooh, yay, I hadn't even noticed!

Congrats to all the other winners too!!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats guys! Can't wait for the November Contests!


----------



## SockHead (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## twinkinator (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess I forgot about these and never thought of who won. Congrats everyone!

I don't have a good idea what November might bring, but I'm curious...


----------

